# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Suzuki Jimny

## gimp

Saw one today with muddies on it and decided it looked cool. Probably shit for river crossings though, right? Too light. Right?

----------


## Gibo

Big enough muddies and you'll float across

----------


## gimp

Yes, float across.


or


away.

----------


## veitnamcam

I would have one, one of the few proper 4wds left.

As with everything else lighter is better, only time it is bad is when trying to pull out the heavy vehicle that got stuck following you.

----------


## gimp

yeah I like the early 2000s models with the fully manual transfer case, electric 4wd select gives me the shits

----------


## longrange308

Ones I see are farm ones and in my opinion is they are abit soft
But hey dairy guys can fuck anything

----------


## scoped

ive got one, 2003/4 shape. auto trans but manual 4wd hi/low selection. Also, solid front and rear axles

 Goes a lot of places with mud tyres on! I managed to find some  maxxis trepadors fitted for just over 1000$ in the standard tyre size. I don't think unless you intend on spending a lot of money on suspension and then of course breaking diffs etc, to fit larger tyres.

Mine weighs just over the tonne

get about 7-8 litres per 100km on the open road, they don't have a huge amount of torque but they always get you there in one piece. youll want the twin cam motor though, not the older single cam one

for 1-2 people they are excellent

I fitted a LED light bar, 24 inches long. perfect for driving bush tracks at night

----------


## gimp

> ive got one, 2003/4 shape. auto trans but manual 4wd hi/low selection. Also, solid front and rear axles
> 
>  Goes a lot of places with mud tyres on! I managed to find some  maxxis trepadors fitted for just over 1000$ in the standard tyre size. I don't think unless you intend on spending a lot of money on suspension and then of course breaking diffs etc, to fit larger tyres.
> 
> Mine weighs just over the tonne
> 
> get about 7-8 litres per 100km on the open road, they don't have a huge amount of torque but they always get you there in one piece. youll want the twin cam motor though, not the older single cam one
> 
> for 1-2 people they are excellent
> ...


Taken it through many rivers?

----------


## Barefoot

They float, you don't want them in something with a real current. They have even smaller front CV's that the SJ413s too.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Used one guiding, had proper lil directional tractor tyres on it, they were bad for punctures in the central North Island high country.

Nearly always had 4 guys and gear in it, had front mounted racks for carrying deer, which blocked your headlights at night, and a roof rack which coated the windscreen in blood when used.

Very low on power, climbed well, rarely got stuck, well, except when I had 300winmag and his mate in it !!!!!!!

Thirsty on gas when the go pedal stays mashed on the floor all day

Was warm to travel in compared to a side by side and was quiet for sneaking up on those farm trophies

Would I buy one ?  Never

I'd get something slightly bigger, like a Hilux

----------


## Barefoot

The old wagon, in for repairs circa 2008

----------


## gimp

What year did they go to the push button 4wd?


I have a good Surf, just had some 4wd issues this week (stemming from a mechanic not reassembling my hubs correctly) and got to looking at other options, wouldn't mind something a bit newer and lower k's with full manual everything, beam axle etc. There aren't a lot of options around and I don't want to spend the money you need to drop for a low k's 70 Series or LN106

----------


## gimp

Also, you just know that any Cruiser/Surf/Hilux has been up a few rivers etc, whereas a Jimny unless already modded has probably only ever been driven to the shops by a woman in her 30's doing the shopping.

----------


## Barefoot

Think push button transfer came in 2006ish. As you clearly know as soon as you look for something with a front beam axle the choice decrease rapidly. 
If you are going to be doing long km's, bouncing up rocky creeks and crossing big rivers find something else.
I know most people laugh when I say this but I think the old shape kia sportage are great value for money and a hell of a lot stronger and capable that people will admit too.

----------


## Barefoot

And no one steals a sportage  :Grin:

----------


## longrange308

> Also, you just know that any Cruiser/Surf/Hilux has been up a few rivers etc, whereas a Jimny unless already modded has probably only ever been driven to the shops by a woman in her 30's doing the shopping.


But at least you know the cruiser or hilux will make it thru what ever you go thru
I'm not saying the Suzuki wouldn't, but you would need to mod it to get it close to a stock cruiser/hilux
They are gutless and thirsty, plus the years your looking at to get manual bits needed a few mods to be reliable aswell
And in the above post someone fucked up so you can't blame the truck for the problem
Maybe find someone to give you a run down on how to bush fix most things on the surf?
(That way money stays in pocket)

----------


## Pointer

That's a complete lie, I know the guy who did the rural meter reading right around the east coast, tolaga bay to te kaha. Typical days work was a single meter box running a pump miles from nowhere. East coast clay farm tracks every day, rocky beach driving, even low tide mud flat crossing to one particular meter. What did they use? Stock Jimnys with muddies on. They replaced a bunch of ln106 luxes with the Jimnys because they were sick of either repairing them, winching them or calling for recovery!

The only problem with owning a Jimmy is, well, you look like a meter reader :Have A Nice Day: 

Oh and they certainly float. Easily fixed with the addition of an outboard on the tow bar however!

----------


## Munsey

Only photo I got wtf !  Plywood doors and Muds and a 1200 cc Corola motor . We've hunted from a lj80 ( early jimmy ) for years , it's strengths are greasy wet steep clay farm  tracks . Nothing come close to it . 20 yrs hunting same farm and tried hiluxs ( lifted with muds )even 4 we bikes , the Suzuki beats them hands down . Same farm only access is through river , it's got a snorkel and needs it , water ankle deep above the floor mats . Not extremely swift , but you would not take a bike across  , never had a problem .  Every 4wd has its pros and cons , I for one have thought it was perfect wee hunting truck for two . A modern jimmy with an a frame , I've thought would be the go .

----------


## gimp

I decided I like my Surf after all.

----------


## Timmay

why not just a pig fat swb saf/pootroll? That way you just hold your breath, drive into the river - sink to the bottom - and drive out the other side?

----------


## Bonecrusher

I've had two one an earlier Samurai this was my last one. It got sold for a Peugeot Convertable 206  :O O:  Her ladyship indoors was very happy I can't complain because I ended up getting a new KTM EXC-F 250

----------


## kidmac42

Nothin wrong with a safari/patrol.

----------


## Munsey

The above red jeep is for sale if anyone wants a project to bring her back to her former glory !  Most cosmetic flaws will just buff righ out  :Thumbsup:  .

----------


## Beetroot

If you get a Jimny, it has to be the flat deck model. Nothing says hard work like a flat deck Jimny.

Theres a video on Youtube comparing a Jimny to a Landrover Defender, the only time the  Jimny can't keep up is when it lacks the ground clearance.

----------


## gimp

> If you get a Jimny, it has to be the flat deck model. Nothing says hard work like a flat deck Jimny.
> 
> Theres a video on Youtube comparing a Jimny to a Landrover Defender, the only time the  Jimny can't keep up is when it lacks the ground clearance.



Presumably they didn't run it through a large river

----------


## Brian

Your a few years too late gimp you could have had that blue one.

----------


## Spanners

I had a Vitara. 
Big shocks, wheels, body lift etc
Once done went to use and it couldn't get a gun box in it.
Fail.. Straight in trademe.. Never used it at all

----------


## JRW87

I had alot of fun in a jimny blasting around old logging tracks, but like screwing fat chicks I wouldnt want my mates to see me.

----------


## veitnamcam

Whats a gun box? dont ya just throw them in the back?

----------


## gimp

I had a pelican1750 that wouldn't fit in my rocky, so I sold the pelican case and crashed the truck, problem solved

----------


## veitnamcam

I have never had a gun case,have had some soft bag things that generally dont last long. I just chuck it behind the front seats in a wagon or on the deck if a ute....but I do tape the muzzel.

----------


## mikee

mates dad had a early yellow suzuki with white fibreglass top. Was brilliant for shooting out of. on the flat paddocks with doors off you could "step out" shoot the hare, catch up with the truck and hop back in. 
3 of us brought a VW later on, fitted it with DC3 tyres, removed the bonnet and fitted a  seat from an old corolla complete with seat belt. It was the ducks nuts for shooting from. It sorta floated if you where going real fast over border dyke paddocks.
Cant seem to find  photo of it cause I'm so old its was taken with a real camera and not sure where the "prints" are now

----------


## veitnamcam

dubbys and land crabs were awesome.

----------


## Spanners

> dubbys and land crabs were awesome.


No they weren't...

----------


## veitnamcam

> No they weren't...


Yes they were , where can you get a reliable long travel suspension vehicle that will take tractor tires for less than a days wages today?

----------


## Spanners

That makes them 'useful' - far from calling a dakdak or crab 'awesome' 
You should get help  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> That makes them 'useful' - far from calling a dakdak or crab 'awesome' 
> You should get help


No they were awesome for a school kid, probably still out clime a sheepshagger today.  :ORLY:

----------


## Spanners

Lol sicko. Get help! Haha

----------


## veitnamcam

Bring ya new dmax or whatever and we will cut the roof off with a grinder/cut the guards off so we can fit some tractor tires and see how it goes  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ONYVA

do that to a modern vehicle and it will break in half, but spanners is right old VWs etc are horrid.

----------


## veitnamcam

> do that to a modern vehicle and it will break in half, but spanners is right old VWs etc are horrid.


oh yes now they are horrid... but 30 od years ago they were cheap and awesome  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

Na.. Just cheap haha

----------


## veitnamcam

> Na.. Just cheap haha


Which makes them awesome!

----------


## Pointer

@Munsey is it an LJ80? and whats the body like?

----------


## Munsey

> @Munsey is it an LJ80? and whats the body like?


Far from tidy , would take more than a "buff " to get her back to former glory

----------


## 300CALMAN

I still have an old stock Escudo with ATs and it has certainly left a few big 4x4s trapped in the sand/mud. Unfortunately they don't have enough power to pull out a stuck Landcruiser. They do have a 1600 that has a bit more poke than the Jimny but they need lifting if you want to do deep ruts. 

Best hunting 4x4 was a mates RL Bedford, horrifically loud (diesel conversion) but there's nothing like turning up to a hut with the lawnmower, a BBQ and chainsaw! Fly fishing of the back deck in the middle of a river is quite possible.

----------


## longrange308

Man after reading this there are some sickos on here, vws land crabs and fuckin Bedfords
Get help boys get help

----------


## Barefoot

Once you've seen how much flex there is in the bedford chassis you'd know why they could get places

----------


## 300CALMAN

An RL or MJ Bedford would crap over any normal 4x4 unless you turn your Toyota into a modded monster truck. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTa5037_JCg

Unimogs "mogs" maybe more powerful (unrestricted version) and have better trans systems but the cabs are too soft. A number of NZDF people found this out the hard way.

----------


## chrome

+1 for the vitara/escudo but always a 5 door
Good little wagons


Sent from the swamp

----------


## craigc

Man up and get this;

Land Rover Defender 90 Se 2012 | Trade Me

----------


## scoped

You could buy two new jimnys all most for the price of that 2nd hand landy or any other new ute/4x4

----------


## gadgetman

> Man up and get this;
> 
> Land Rover Defender 90 Se 2012 | Trade Me


And really test your friends loyalty and patience. Brother had one and it spent half it's life on my transporter.

----------


## JoshC

> Man up and get this;
> 
> Land Rover Defender 90 Se 2012 | Trade Me


Yeah nah fark that. Not for that price. In two months it'll be worth half that, if it's still running that is  :Yuush:

----------


## stretch

A mate worked at the Defender assembly plant in the UK a few years ago. He said every door panel was different and the mounting holes had to be redrilled by hand to make the door fit.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## scoped

all more the reason to buy a jimny  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

@300CALMAN a forestry company I used to work for had a 4X4 Bedford truck as a fire tanker, that thing could go places. And if there was no track, with 50,000 gallons of water on board you just pointed it where you wanted to be and it cut its own track ☺

----------


## veitnamcam

200 plus tonnes of water on a bedford?

----------


## Pointer

It was tongue in cheek, you get the point. Lots of water

----------


## MSL

5000 would have been tongue in cheek

----------


## VARTARG

I don't know if you guys got these over there, but this is my old girl that I have only just given to a mate.

Its a Holden :Sick: Drover.
When sitting in her it feels like you have more room then my LN106.

Everywhere I have been in my LN106 with 6" lift and 35" muds I managed to get the little drover, not as easy some times and you really have to pick your line but she got there. :Thumbsup:

----------

